# C.S. & Co Ld  5020



## jiseson (Jun 11, 2011)

Have 3 of these bottles still with the beer (seawater?) found by diving on a shipwreck that went down in 1909. Curious if anyone knows which beer maker used this particular bottle
 tks


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello Jonathan,

 Welcome to A-BN. Shipwreck glass is always nice. Please try and put up some photos so that we might be able to have a better idea as to what you are talking about.

 I'm assuming that they are base marked CS& Co. That is the maker's mark of Cannington, Shaw & Co.

 "C.S.& Co.............see next entry.
 C.S.& Co. LTD (reported as 'LD' on some bottles) ........Cannington, Shaw & Co. Limited, St. Helens, Lancashire, England (1875-1913)"From.

 "United Glass is a holding company of which the glass container division (GCD), UG Glass Containers Limited, is the largest manufacturer of glass containers in the United Kingdom...

 103. The company was founded in 1913 when four bottle manufacturers in the North of England combined to form a public company under the name of The United Glass Bottle Manufacturers Ltd. The object of the merger was to raise sufficient capital to acquire rights in the first successful automatic bottle making machine which had been invented by Michael Owens, the founder of Owens- Illinois Inc, a leading United States manufacturer of glass containers. The four original companies were Cannington Shaw & Company Limited and Nuttall Company (St Helens) Limited (both of St Helens); Alfred Alexander & Co. of Leeds and Southwick-on-Wear, County Durham; and Robert Candlish & Son Limited of Seaham Harbour, County Durham..." From.










 "Cannington, Shaw & Company, (1875-1892),
 Saint Helens, ENG, England, Occurs on 5 bottles,   
 Manufactured soda bottles.  Edwin Cannington and John Shaw established this works in 1875 called the Sherdley Glass Works.  The company became a limited liability company in 1892.  This company was absorbed into the United Glass Bottle Manufacturers, Limited in 1913.  The markings are on the reverse heel or base of the bottle.

 Cannington, Shaw & Company Limited, (1892-1913),
 Saint Helens, ENG, England, Occurs on 4 bottles,   
 Manufactured soda bottles.  Edwin Cannington and John Shaw established this works in 1875 called the Sherdley Glass Works.  The company became a limited liability company in 1892.  This company was absorbed into the United Glass Bottle Manufacturers, Limited in 1913.  The markings are on the reverse heel or base of the bottle." From.

 Unless your bottles can provide us further clues, I think it would be difficult to point to a brewery or soda maker. Cannington, Shaw were prolific makers of bottles and jars back in the day.

 Please do show and tell us more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2011)

> Unless your bottles can provide us further clues, I think it would be difficult to point to a brewery or soda maker. Cannington, Shaw were prolific makers of bottles and jars back in the day.


Exactly, you can sort through or maybe write Alan's U.K. Bottle Collecting Page. I saw a bunch listed with different numbers. Maybe the numbers were for inventory? I really don't know... yet. I may have to look for that.
 Anyway, welcome.


----------

